# Repro Tank



## Ted (Jul 14, 2009)

I have heard somewhere on this board about someone getting new reproductions of old tanks.  Where would I go to find such a thing?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sensor (Jul 14, 2009)

yes there are repop tanks for sale....what kind of tank are you looking for?


----------



## Ted (Jul 14, 2009)

41 Huffman mens


----------



## sensor (Jul 15, 2009)

shoot!  you named one that i cant recall seeing made!!!
you might try posting it in the want adds here........im sure some one here has one theyd part with or could maybe give a better lead than i can:o


----------



## Mybluevw (Jul 16, 2009)

You could also try memory lane classics, they have a ton of stuff. 
http://www.memorylane-classics.com


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 16, 2009)

ask 37fleetwood he might have


----------



## HB Ballooner (Jul 16, 2009)

*Flying Ace repo tank*

Are there Firestone Flying Ace (1941 Colson) repo tanks out there?  Searching for original or repo.........

Mark


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 17, 2009)

*nope*

E-Bay keep checking you.... mean the blister tank or snap Tank?

Jaf-co made tanks his website got thrown away by A-Hole Hell!


----------



## HB Ballooner (Jul 17, 2009)

*Tank*

Blister tank, like on this one






Mark


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 17, 2009)

i have one but not forsale


----------



## HB Ballooner (Jul 18, 2009)

*Tank*

Awwww    .......... I will continue to look for the blister tank....as well as a correct rack, seat & bars........


----------

